# Lucky Pic!!



## Moreliaman (May 19, 2006)

As the title says, lucky to get this shot, as your usually either doing somthing else/ dont have your camera handy/ready, just turned your head for 100th of a second or 100 other reasons !


----------



## Rep-Style (May 19, 2006)

Ive heard ov show us ur pink bits before but thats going a little far dont u think?.....nice pic tho, what is it?


----------



## SLACkra (May 19, 2006)

WOH nice what type of snake is that? some sortof albino epalid/viper?

andrew


----------



## ad (May 19, 2006)

Great Shot!!


----------



## JasonL (May 19, 2006)

Fantastic viper shot!!! Try and get another one, you'll spend the rest of your life trying.


----------



## Rennie (May 19, 2006)

The title says 'albrat" so I'm guessing rat snake which is non-venomous


----------



## SLACkra (May 19, 2006)

> The title says 'albrat" so I'm guessing rat snake which is non-venomous



i don't know those are some big friggin fangs


----------



## swampie (May 19, 2006)

Cool pic, is it an albino rattle snake ?


----------



## waruikazi (May 19, 2006)

That is one wicked shot! Did you take it MM?


----------



## JasonL (May 19, 2006)

I'm guessing it is.


----------



## Rennie (May 19, 2006)

swampie said:


> Cool pic, is it an albino rattle snake ?



Oh yeah, I didn't think of that, thats probably what it is.


----------



## Sdaji (May 19, 2006)

I'm guessing from those scales, and mostly the fangs, that 'rat' means rattle  Great picture


----------



## Possum (May 19, 2006)

*Lucky Pic!*

Blimey :shock:


----------



## timmy (May 19, 2006)

I wish my snakes would smile for the camera!!!


----------



## jordo (May 19, 2006)

Wow, its even in the spotlight!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Is it an albino eastern diamond back?? 

great looking animal.. best pic I"ve seen for a while Moreliaman :wink: 
would really like to see more of that animal and some information on it If you have some please. great stuff


----------



## mrboajangles (May 19, 2006)

iam guessing a diamond back?? it has diamond patterns anyway!!


----------



## mrboajangles (May 19, 2006)

oops someone else had already said that!!!


----------



## Mr_Matt (May 19, 2006)

Whatever it is, it is either tired or bored to be giving out a yawn like that or putting its' jaw back in place. I love it when a snake yawns.


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2006)

Great photo!



Hix


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 20, 2006)

I can think of only one word: 

CRIKEY!

Darn it Afro! I posted without looking at the post above mine. 

Oh well. LOL!


----------



## cwarren72 (May 20, 2006)

mate you couldn't have got a better shot unless in was a stuffed snake lol awesome shot


----------



## Lucas (May 20, 2006)

What ever it is I wouldn't want it hanging off my ankle


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 20, 2006)

I keep gettign Mark (Moreliaman) and Meynies (Morelia Hunter) mixed up. I was thinking, "How did Meynies manage to keep this in Melbourne?", then I realised that Mark was merely using his photgraphic genius to rub it in just that little bit more. Great shot mate.


----------



## Moreliaman (May 20, 2006)

no genius at work there peter ! the camera is idiot proof ! (needs to be really :wink: ) and yes an albino rattler, theres 4 in total & they belong to a friend of mine at the wildlife park, he bought them during our last trip to the hamm show in germany....the growth rate on thease lil fellas is amazing......heres a few more pics of them and the het's he got with them for free !!


----------



## krusty (May 20, 2006)

great looking pics mate ,i love the rattlers.


----------



## Moreliaman (May 20, 2006)

Rattlers are great.............until you get bitten !!
(not me)


----------



## fishead (May 22, 2006)

I really hope for that guy's sake it's a finger he's holding up there!!!


----------



## DrOsteo (May 22, 2006)

Awesome albino pix!!!


----------



## DrOsteo (May 22, 2006)

That's disgusting. Not really sure i wanted to see that!!!


----------

